# French Motorways



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anybody know how to calculate the cost of driving on toll roads in France?

Also I have read a number of articles about safety associated with simply stopping on a France motorway service area even for a short time, should I be concerned about doing this?

Paul


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Paul

Most of the service stations we stopped at were very busy and we would park near other vehicles and as close to line of sight of the restaurant as possible. Also, I have a PIR alarm, courtesy of ALDI, which I set when parked up temporarily. No problems so far! We have never overnighted at a motorway aire and won't either.

IH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2

As to stopping. I don't think you need worry if you park in a prominant place and don't hide away from the bulk of the people. 
Take the usual locking and alarming precautions if you leave the van.
We have never spent the night at one but have frequently had a nap after lunch and not had problems.
Many motorways provide a dump place as well.

I don't think you need worry.

G


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*French Motorwas as Topic*

Hi Paul

There is a wealth of info in the Continental Info Forum..suggest My "notes for first (or more) trips to Europe."

I THINK theres a URL for French motorways mentioned,

If not there is a site with up to date info on (F) autoroutes both the free ones and the peage ones. Google it.

They are not cheap IMHO and the corresponding ,and often parallel, N and D roads are more interesting,free and nearly as quick.

Warning....not only are there speed limits but there is now the crafty averaging of speeds between tolls....frankly I seldom use the peage ones.

HTH

ken....with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorways*

Hi

If I need to spend a penny or what ever, I stop at a service area. I will not stop at a motorway aire (the sign is usually with a see-saw) come hell or high water. The toilet (note - singular) is likely to be disgusting, this is based on two stops in the past.

I have slept at motorway service areas, tucked in with the lorries in France, Belgium, Switzerland and the UK. I would not have stopped at a motorway aire.

Willy, (MHF member) suggested stopping just adter the Peage as an option.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Motorways*



Rapide561 said:


> If I need to spend a penny or what ever, I stop at a service area. I will not stop at a motorway aire (the sign is usually with a see-saw) come hell or high water. The toilet (note - singular) is likely to be disgusting, this is based on two stops in the past.


Russell..you're being very hard on them. I can believe this of many Italian ones especially the ones going round the coast from Nice to Lucca - the autostrada is sort of built out on a shelf and there is not much room for anything let alone loos.

We've stopped at some very sophisticated ones in France and seldom found a dirty one. This is often thanks to the old biddy who sits with her saucer, waiting for tips but, if the place is clean and well-maintained I'm happy to give a few cents.

Some of the aires on the motorway going across France from Perpignan to Biarritz ( parallel to the Pyrenees) have exhibitions, cinema, shops etc and are quite pleasant places to stop, picnic or rest.

G


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Gurt

Regarding costs take a look at the folloing where you can calculate tolls:

http://www.autoroutes.fr/voyage/itineraires.php?lng=2

Regarding safety, I personally think that there is an awful lot of scaremongering and chinese whispers. Now I'm not saying that crime never occurs and I think it's fair to say that there are some well known blackspots (busy spanish coastal routes in high season spring to mind but again it's only from tales one hears).

We travel a lot on French Autoroutes and find the service areas clean and well managed. We do overnight and have never had a problem but this is usually in low season. Choose somewhere well lit and near lorries or a cafe, peage, garage. Take all security precautions...secure doors, alarm the vehicle etc. If it still worries you, then don't do it! It's all a matter of preference.

By the way we also try to choose one away from busy cities, but whether that really helps I've no idea.

Ruth


----------



## 90890 (May 1, 2005)

Hi - I think French Autoroutes are priced by their 'ownership' authorities, and therefore are not the same throughout the country. I did have at one time a guide which I think came form the French Tourist Office in London giving costs, but I guess like most things they have increased over the years.
I think you should find, as long as the motorhome is a standard one, not super-big, youre included in class 2, which was some relief form the previous costing.
As to stopping on aires - just use common sense, and we have found they are ok, but would not stop overnight under any circumstances. I guess there will be many who post on this forum who will take the opposing view, but we prefer to come off the Autoroute late afternoon, and stop on municipals - they are generally safer, may well be in an interesting location which is often worth exploring, and at the end of the day for €10 or so, put some money back into the local economy.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

For a very bad view of the aire, try the one on the A26, about one hour from Calais. I ould not let Oscar tinkle there! LOL

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi gert. I think stopping on motorways is the same as stopping elsewhere. If it feels safe its probably OK. If it feels iffy, you won't sleep anyway so travel on. We don't travel much on motorways - usually just to bypass cities etc. Strongly agree about spending even a few euros in a small town and supporting the network of municipal sites. Remember you are on hols. and unless firm commitments at your chosen destination, take your time and enjoy the journey on the N roads or even D roads. The destination will still be there even if you take a day or two longer to get there! 

Russell - despite travelling lots in France, I did not appreciate the difference between Aires and Service Stations on motorways. I can remember stopping at what must have been an aire because we did not even stop for forty winks after home made lunch because we felt uncomfortable. Thanks. 

Sue


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Gurt

Been over the last two years and drove to south coast. Services I found were fine, have to go along with Rapide about the state of the toilets at the aires. Never parked up over night worked out a route and stayed on a great site about half way. With regard the cost, just paid it and did not worry about it, I don't think it is that expensive given the ease of driving you get for it.

If you have never been over I would say go, it's great.

Have fun 

Regards

Lampie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*mappy.com*

mappy.com seems to do a great job of both route planning and toll calculating.

we are heading to the South Coast of France for Easter and hope that MHF mebers will have some good advice for a good place south of paris to stop for a sleep along the route. I'll ask nearer the time. :wink:


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Why worry about the state of the toilets on Aires and Service areas?
I don't know about you but I've got a perfectly good toilet in my MH!

We use the Autoroutes for convenience and only use the Aires to stop for a break, wouldn't dream of sleeping on one!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TheRallier said:


> Why worry about the state of the toilets on Aires and Service areas?
> I don't know about you but I've got a perfectly good toilet in my MH!


See thread about travelling with the Thetford flush container with water in it.
I also work on the principle that if there is another, satisfactory, loo conveniently available I will use it so we have to find somewhere to empty the van one less often.

G


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Hi gert. I think stopping on motorways is the same as stopping elsewhere. If it feels safe its probably OK. If it feels iffy, you won't sleep anyway so travel on.
> Sue


Spot on... Be aware of your surroundings. Look confidant in what you are about..... The bad guys want easy pickings so tend to go for people who look 'an easy target'...

We have slept on service stations and aires with no problems. We do have a good security system and if we feel un-safe we just roll on to the next one....


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Choices*

Just back from 36 days away in France & Spain, and used m/ways for overnight parking as well as camp sites for longer stays.
I have been following this practice on 4 trips in past year.
Only place I felt unhappy was lunch stop in Spain, where dozens of what appeared to be "immigrants from Africa" were trying to sell cheap watches and handbags, and appeared to be quite intimidating in the manner in which potential customers were approached. The did not come near me however. Must have been my England baseball cap :roll: 
Did register the fact that some tuggers related to incidents where their 4WD was targeted, and contents on show encouraged thieves to break window to steal contents. Now that is to be expected, I suggest.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

ruthiebabe said:


> Regarding costs take a look at the folloing where you can calculate tolls:
> http://www.autoroutes.fr/voyage/itineraires.php?lng=2
> Ruth


Ruth, when you use this site what category do you choose for the vehicle?
I presume a "Lorry max weight 3.5t - Diesel" because I don't see motorhome (or "camping car") listed.

Roger


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> TheRallier said:
> 
> 
> > Why worry about the state of the toilets on Aires and Service areas?
> ...


Haven't read that thread but never had a problem with Thetford toilets of various kinds in 15 years of touring in both Caravans and Motorhomes.

I do agree about using a satisfactory loo if one is available, but if not, that's what the MH one is for!
(I don't travel with it full, by the way!!)

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TheRallier said:


> Haven't read that thread but never had a problem with Thetford toilets of various kinds in 15 years of touring in both Caravans and Motorhomes.
> Phil


Ditto Phil but there is apparently something in the manual for Thetford toilets that says you must not travel with water in the flushing reservoir.
We've always done it and never had problems but can see that it might result in the reservoir being torn off the wall if there is a lot of water in it. It's made us think anyway

I always get out and explore French motorway service stations anyway - particularly the ones with local produce shops !

G


----------

